# Puppy questions



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

I have a almost 6 month old anatolian shepherd/maremma puppy, she is the only dog, LGD or otherwise on the property. She has been really good with the goats until recently, when she started chasing the smaller ones and trying to play with the big one that won't put up with her (frequently headbutting at the puppy.) My guess is the chasing is due to boredom but I'm wondering if she needs other canine interaction to stop trying to play with them. I took her to a coworkers house to play with her 14 year old puggle and she seemed to enjoy it, and did not play with him while she was around my coworkers goats. Is this an appropriate way of providing other canine interaction? My fiance worries that allowing her to play with other dogs might make her less effective, is this possible? 

My mom wants me to bring her to christmas (my mom does not understand working dogs at all, "she can stay in the garage") told her I would consider it if she had a dog that she could play with there, lol

Any advice would be appreciated. She has the makings of a good guardian and I don't want to mess that up.


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

adding this: she is currently on a tie-out outside of the goat pens to prevent her from chasing, she can see them and interact through the fence, but not get to them


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I have 2 Anatolian shepherds. I bought them at 8 weeks old. I have read alot about them..and talked with several owners. 
To me chaseing is hunting. It is not tolerated. I walk up open handed push the dogs neck down and say no. The open hand represents the mothers mouth. She would do this to her pup. So you are now the pups Mom. When my 2 were younger..I thought they would not ever stop doing bad things . It slowly got better.
My 2 live with the goats. They dont play with other dogs. They dont leave the pasture. I have 2 boston terriers that run out in the backyard. The Anatoliams know them and nose them through the back fence. But everyone Ive talked to said that around 1 to 1 1/2 years old they change to guardians. They dont tolerate other dogs to well..and become more involved with protecting their herd
Ive seen that in my 2. I dont know about taking them anywhere..mine would not like that. They prefer their place in with the goats and on the acerage.


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

Are they best kept in pairs? I have read conflicting things on that, but recently I have found a lot about the importance of canine companionship for them. I don't really need another dog ( I have 25 goats and 20 acres) but may have to look into getting another one if it would be best for her.


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

You are going to have the same problem with two puppies at the same time, maybe less chasing but they will still do it. 
Puppies need time and consistent training. Personally I would not take the puppy anywhere else to play with other dogs, my LGD do not interact with other dogs until they are mature. Now I can let my farm dogs out in the pasture with the LGD and they sniff each other and then go off on their own directions.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My two are seperated. They see each other everyday. Each of them are with different herds. My male Savaski is too immature to be around kidds. Maleek..would be their mother. So he is woth the non breeders, or bucks. She is with mothers and 3 months old or older. But she has always been more calm than him. I agreed with the vet to leave Savaski intact till he is 2. That is tough..I really think...he should not be& he would be a better goat dog. Less rough.


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 28, 2017)

A puppy normally should be socialized with many other puppies/ dogs of similar temperament ( when safe to do so vaccination wise) to learn to act and play properly with other dogs. Positive experiences are crucial. I do not have guardian dogs but I have worked with my own dogs. One whom was very prey driven around small animals as well as reactive around other dogs.

Your puppy has a lot of energy like any young animal and she is finding an outlet for that energy through the goats. I would suggest giving her more exercise and mental stimulation before letting her roam with the goats unsupervised.
Dogs need both mental and physical exercise. Physical Exercise reduces stress in dogs and releases excess energy which a puppy has a lot of. Mental exercise such as smelling new scents, figuring out a puzzle toy, or exploring new area keep their minds busy which is crucial for any animals.
I would also focus on rewarding her heavily when she is being calm. Find out what really motivates her. Food is usually a good start along with verbal praise. Many puppies/ dogs like toys as rewards but some do not.

Please remember that animals of any species will often repeat behaviors that brought them a reward. You can use this and reward behaviors you would like to see more of.

I do not know if you are interested in teaching her cues such as laydown, sit, stay ,or other fun tricks, but positive reinforcement based techniques will make her eager to learn if you find what she really is motivated by! 

Be patient with her and stay positive! Rewarding dogs teaches them what they are supposed to do instead and you can teach new behaviors that completely erase the "bad ones".


----------

